# B&W Challenge: Graffiti



## gk fotografie (Nov 7, 2020)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate in this challenge with as many photos as desired. Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography! 

Have fun!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Nov 8, 2020)

I saw this on a bike ride today and could not pass it up.


----------

